# The Perfect Adria Twin Alternative? (Globecar 599DB)



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We came across the Globecar 599DB tucked away at the NEC, we weren't looking for a van to replace our 2007 Twin since we got it for a great price. I'd welcome other Twin owners to view and comment as we are seriously considering changing for this at some point!

The Globecar is made by Dethleffs and as soon as we walked into it (the sliding door is on the contental side) it felt much warmer than the Twin due to the darker wood and high backed seats.

We liked it because:

*1.) Bathroom* - Wooden door, smaller sink located over the toilet, separate shower tray with a wooden inset panel, better use of storage, proper sunroof, smaller window.

*2.) Interior *- Darker wood (later twins are now darker), nicer upholstery, nicer light fittings.

*3.) Cupboards *- Bigger cupboard over the 'end' of the bed (feet area) and across the back really making the best use of the space. Also the kitchen area has large pull out easier accessible draws.

Furthermore, the water tank he been relocated from under the forward facing seats to under the bed, bringing extra storage space accessible from the cab.

*4.) Worktops *- Fold out kitchen worktop and extending dining table (again, later twins do have this).

Detractors:

*o* No oven or grill - but you can add a 20L dometic oven/grill for £300 + £200 fitting. 
*o* Fridge isn't the later spec automatic change over with removable ice box - but this can easily be swapped out. 
*o* Small window at the 'headboard' area of the bed makes sitting up in bed difficult - however this can be deleted as a no cost option
*o* No large Heki-rooflight in the rear bed area - but this is a minor point.

Prices are also much more reasonable then the twin at £35k OTR before negotiation for the 100bhp model. From memory the 2.3HDI with Cab Air-Con and Cruise was an extra £2000.

More Info: http://www.globecar.de/en/models/d-line/globescout.html

Pics:


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning folks,


Looks pretty good but putting the water under the bed might affect the weight distribution if you were to put ascooter on the back loks a nice machine though.




norm


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks great - is it available in RHD?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

trackerman said:


> Looks great - is it available in RHD?


Yes!

The sliding door is always on the continental (right) side and I would imagine this is to keep the cost of the conversion down without having to flip it totally on its head.

Not a major issue for us (actually considering buying a LHD model).

The water over the rear is actually a nice leveller as we carry 2x 11kg Gaslow tanks in the locker. The storage space you loose under the bed you gain in accessible storage under the front seat.

EVERY manufacture is doing a fixed bed panel van conversion now (Rapido V53, Swift Mondial, Trigano Tribute) but none hit the mark quite like this.

We had thought we'd have to get a Burstner Travel Van to get this level of quality but didn't really want another coachbuilt.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,


I reckon I ,m going to have alook at these at the show in february,


seems an interesting range.



norm


----------



## trevor166 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi

I've got one!! A 599 DB. I was impressed by the quality for the price. For us the continental (i.e. sparse) kitchen isn't really an issue, we've had a caravan with a full cooker and found we didn't really use the oven so I doubt we'll miss it. We may by a remoaka or similar if we do.

THe sliding door is on the right, but for us this wasn't an issue. When we're babroad in it it will be on the better side, and we intend to go to France a lot. Also the door is more accessible for us on the right when the 'van is on our drive.

I looked at all the various makes of van conversion before deciding but as soon as we saw this one we knew it was the right one for us. The value for money is so much better than some of the others and the detail of the design and quality clinched it, together with the willingness of SMC to do a deal.

The trouble is its now under a foot of snow so we can't use it yet!


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh dear.

I've found a dealer in Germany who can supply me a brand new (Left Hand Drive) Globecar 599DB 2.3 6 Speed with Cruise and Air-Con and Metalic Paint for €31750.

That's £26,900 + VAT. Even at 20% that's £32,300 + Road Tax & Registration which is a couple of hundred. 

Saving about £5,000 on UK List for the same van.

Hmmm!


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Final price including VAT @ 17.5% is £30,750 for a fully specified Globecar (All inclusive pack, air conditioning, metallic, sliding rear window, 80L fridge, 120L diesel tank and on a Fiat).

UK registration £55 + Road Tax.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi

We also went to the NEC; fell in love with an IH Rio, but out of our price range and then came across the La Strada and Globecars - much better prices. 

We're seriously considering buying the globecamp 636 because one of us is almost 2m tall and the other wants storage space plus loo in a van. 

We would love to hear if anyone has bought the 636 as it has an unusual bathroom arrangement. 

Love the idea of importing from Germany. Goodluck with that and we'll keep an eye on your blog to see how it pans out. We may well follow in your esteemed footsteps!


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

*636*

hi simandme we picked up our new globecamp 636 last thursday as yet not slept in it sort of a downsize from the coach built we had although the 636 is nearly a metre longer we decided to go for this nearly two years ago until very resently only left hand drive am very impresed with the quality of build not far off the burstner we part exchanged if theres anything i can answer just ask.


----------



## ssmyth (Jan 17, 2013)

Addie is this model Globecar 599DB still available?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

ssmyth said:


> Addie is this model Globecar 599DB still available?


Look here

www.globecarmotorhomes.co/the-range/globestar-599ekb.html


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Before we purchased the Exsis, we were specifically looking at the Globecar range, but in the UK they were pricing out at around £47K on the road with a few bits. We think our Exsis was better value, but I did like the Globecar!
Check the water tank and gas location and chech the gross weight. Many are 3300kg, I would prefer 3500kg
Alternatives are Rapido, Pilot, Burstner and Hymer and of course, Adria.
I did not mention UK vans as we prefer continental handed habitation doors.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, the Globecar 599DB (called the Globescout in Europe) is still available. There is now the Possl which is a touch cheaper.

http://www.globecarmotorhomes.co/the-range/globescout-599db.html



Grath said:


> Before we purchased the Exsis, we were specifically looking at the Globecar range, but in the UK they were pricing out at around £47K on the road with a few bits.


8O

If you don't mind a LHD, we priced up a LHD Globecar Globescout (the 599DB, but abroad) for under £32,000 - including all UK VAT paid about 18 months ago.

That was on a Fiat Ducato 2.3, Air Con, 120L fuel tank and some other options - including a grill and a bigger fridge. Of course the Euro has since slipped 

This dealer is willing to beat any other Globecar dealer in Germany (so I'm told!): http://www.duemo-duelmen.de/herstellermarken/globecar/d-line/globescout_23.html


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think they are part of Dethleffs  good build quality!

Which in turn is part of the Hymer Group

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hymer


----------



## ssmyth (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you for the responses ... have they continued to evolve the product line ? has pricing increased from 2010?  We are in Canada and looking into Van Conversions 

Cheers


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

[re-
That was on a Fiat Ducato 2.3, 130 Air Con, 120L fuel tank and some other options - including a grill and a bigger fridge. Of course the Euro has since slipped  

You are looking at £39k now will all the bits on it .
We bought our in December 2012 the sliding door is on the drivers side .


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

[re-
That was on a Fiat Ducato 2.3, 130 Air Con, 120L fuel tank and some other options - including a grill and a bigger fridge. Of course the Euro has since slipped  

You are looking at £39k now will all the bits on it .
We bought our in December 2012 the sliding door is on the drivers side .


----------



## ssmyth (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you again for your input !  we are new to the forums so apologize if this has been covered before. 

We are trying to find a compromise with space and a decent bathroom that is not part of the hallway. Do all the models have plastic shower curtain ? do the curtains work or are they a pain to wrestle with ? 

I do not see much talk about the Westfalia Columbus models .. why is that? Cost? They seem to have a "all wet" bathroom ?

Cheers


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

ssmyth said:


> Thank you again for your input !  we are new to the forums so apologize if this has been covered before.
> 
> We are trying to find a compromise with space and a decent bathroom that is not part of the hallway. Do all the models have plastic shower curtain ? do the curtains work or are they a pain to wrestle with ?
> 
> ...


Hi 
We have 2012 Globescout its a good size bathroom shower is set in the floor and you have a 25m/m floor cover thats removable to use the shower 
re- are curtains a pain to wrestle with ? NO


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*car*






Pity they don't make Sprinter Conversions


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

*Re: car*



teemyob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmKheL0b6vg
> 
> Pity they don't make Sprinter Conversions


 Why would they ! Sprinters are not much better that the rest just overpriced .


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

mikeT said:


> You are looking at £39k now will all the bits on it .
> We bought our in December 2012 the sliding door is on the drivers side .


I don't think they've gone up that much, Mike. A friend of ours recently imported one (December) for £33k and he had refillable gas bottles fitted as well. Don't know the exact spec sheet - but it had most of what we looked at.

He opted for the Citroen 2.2 (I would too, better MPG) so that saves 5-700 Euro straight away over the Fiat.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If anybody is interested our 2003 Timberland Freedom 11 on the 2.8jtd Ducato will be available mid May when we return from Turkey. It's an end of a era for us.

The van had a complete respray in 2011 and is in excellent condition for its age. Would suit a first timer as we are leaving all our bits and pieces (silver screens, snow chains, levelling blocks, power cables, tread mats, LPG adapters) it has a custom built back box. will put the full details at a later date.









Its done 88,000 miles and the price is £17500 or there abouts.

Don


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's a shame Don, you have some good memories!
Good luck, what ever you do


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: car*



mikeT said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmKheL0b6vg
> ...


Despite my issues with Mercedes-Benz, I disagree.

That and I would like a true 7 Speed Auto Coupled to rear Wheel Drive with a Tow Capacity of 3,500kG.

TM


----------



## ssmyth (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you Addie, we are not familiar with the Citroen 2.2 as the Fait seems to be dominant. 

We wil research it thank you... if your mate could share his spec that would be great .

We are looking at your Twin posts and are trying to weight up all the options for used & new in the Van market ... 

We are also tempted by the Burstner Delfin T680 ( or similar ) but worry about its size ... we are first timers and would be not used to the narrower roads ( as we are from Canada ) is it a lot bigger ? 

Cheers , really enjoying this forum is so responsive!


----------



## ssmyth (Jan 17, 2013)

Is the Pössl 2 WIN the same as the Globecar? .. so confusing


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

ssmyth said:


> Is the Pössl 2 WIN the same as the Globecar? .. so confusing


YES Globecars are made by Pössl just different badges fitted

The Citroen 2.2 engine is the FORD Transit engine & THE FIAT 2.3 is FORD IVECO engine .

It looks like the 2.2 engine does about 2/3mpg more that the 2.3 euro 5
engine (but I only have 2k in the clock) .


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,


If I were you I would look at the globecar familyscout L which is on the slightly longer chassis. I find our Adria twin very goog for the country roads of britain , where I might be concerned with acoachbuilt or a class. 


norm


----------



## ssmyth (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you MikeT ... so exact same model/factory just a different name? the Pössl 2 WIN = Globecar 599DB ?


----------

